# My SA is practically non-existant..



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

I just noticed today when I went to get an allergy shot... my anxiety around people when walking down the street, or even when talking to people or strangers or whatever, is like not even there . It wasn't like a "night and day" transformation, this has happened slowly over time, but I was smiling while walking back home because I realized that I honestly didn't give a **** what anyone I spoke to just now thought about me lol. And I didn't get that "I'm creeping people out" sense at all either, and when I did I immediately dismissed it as false or irrelevant. 

My self esteem has never been higher also :boogie. I think that has a lot to do with how fast I'm improving SA wise, I've never been happier or more accepting about who I am as a person than I am now , so I almost have no reason to feel anxious or bothered by strangers opinions of me. Not that I don't care 'at all', but I'm just not freaking out about it or socially anxious anymore. 

I'm still very shy, and I'm still socially awkward, but I don't think I'm really socially anxious as much anymore. Now I think it's just a matter of getting my life back together and becoming more socially active.


----------



## Wesses (Jan 18, 2012)

kick ***!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Felt like that for a year now.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

That's nice! :yay


----------



## zerotohero (Nov 26, 2011)

Grats.. perhaps you know something the rest of us don't.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

zerotohero said:


> Grats.. perhaps you know something the rest of us don't.


I really don't, I think getting out of SA requires generally high self esteem/high self-confidence so you don't feel the need to question yourself so much. That and you need to get into the habit of immediately questioning your anxious irrational thoughts when they appear. Such as: You see someone glance at you- "They're judging me negatively", counter that with "No they're not. And even if they are why does it matter? I don't know this person and they don't know me. Their opinion of me ultimately means nothing."

Here's a thread I made about what you need to "cure" yourself of SA:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...al-thinking-medication-if-needed-cure-154213/


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

congradulations!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Dude so is mine! :boogie :yay


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

rawrguy said:


> Dude so is mine! :boogie :yay


:yes Awesome! :high5


----------



## MusicComedy (Jan 28, 2012)

AWESOME!!!! Could you share what steps you took to improve your SA? Thanks!


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

MusicComedy said:


> AWESOME!!!! Could you share what steps you took to improve your SA? Thanks!


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...al-thinking-medication-if-needed-cure-154213/

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...en-social-anxiety-and-low-self-esteem-162955/

^^^ These are a few threads I made basically describing how I was able to get over mine.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f26/social-skills-101-a-126784/

^ Here is a thread made by another member that I found very helpful in my improvement. Hope this helps somewhat


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

Hopeful25 said:


> with how fast I'm improving SA wise, I've never been happier or more accepting about who I am as a person than I am now , so I almost have no reason to feel anxious or bothered by strangers opinions of me. Not that I don't care 'at all', but I'm just not freaking out about it or socially anxious anymore.
> 
> I'm still very shy, and I'm still socially awkward, but I don't think I'm really socially anxious as much anymore. Now I think it's just a matter of getting my life back together and becoming more socially active.


yes accepting yourself i hear that alot. maybe i should try.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC (Sep 3, 2011)

Congratulations on your recovery but it's never over. Now that your doing a lot better keep helping others with some of the things that worked for you and that's going to make you feel even better about yourself. Again bro congrats. Take care.


----------



## janny13 (Jan 31, 2012)

Good job! This honestly gives me hope for myself as well. Though I don't know you, it makes me so happy that you've accepted yourself and feel better!


----------

